# Amazon Kindle Fire



## fpembleton

I have an Amazon Kindle Fire and have been very pleased with it in all respects - in my opinion, a great little tablet for the price. It has only been around since about last October or November but is already second in tablet sales to Apple's Ipad. Has anyone heard if Dish has any plans to expand the Sling TV Everywhere which i use on my VIP922 to the Kindle Fire? Recently, HBO Go was added to the Kindle Fire and my streaming experience has been outstanding.


----------



## phrelin

There's a SlingPlayer App at the Kindle Fire App Store which is probably the best choice although it is $29.00.

Before that was available, I sideloaded an Android version to my Fire that runs fine, though I'd call the quality SD. There's discussion about it in the Slingbox Answers Forum thread.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You need to be careful when purchasing applications for sling players. Our applications are free. I believe the application for $29.00 is for a Sling Box, which does not work with our Sling Adapter.

I have not heard if we will expand to the Kindle. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



phrelin said:


> There's a SlingPlayer App at the Kindle Fire App Store which is probably the best choice although it is $29.00.
> 
> Before that was available, I sideloaded an Android version to my Fire that runs fine, though I'd call the quality SD. There's discussion about it in the Slingbox Answers Forum thread.


----------



## fpembleton

Thanks to both of you for the info and advice. Maybe Dish will in time develop and app specifically for the Kindle Fire. Dish is so innovative as an entertainment provider and I am sure that an app for the Kindle Fire may not be a priority. I commend Dish for all of the advances made since I have been a customer beginning in 1999. Professionals with the DiRT team like Ray go above and beyond the call of duty in my opinion.


----------

